# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Gardiennage > Propositions >  Je garde votre animal chez vous sur Bagneux(92) et ses environs.

## PetSitter92220

Bonjour,

Je suis Pet-Sitter au statut de microentrepreneur sur Bagneux (92) et ses environs.
Actuellement en cours de formation à l'ACACED.

Je peux venir garder votre animal pendant votre absence à votre domicile.
Contactez moi dès maintenant  :Smile: 

A bientôt
Cyril

----------


## lénou

Une intervention sur Clichy la Garenne serait possible? Merci

----------


## CecileCM

Bonjour,
Vous gardez exclusivement à domicile ? 

Bonne journée 

cécile

----------

